# String Vergleich



## HerKaen (12. Mai 2018)

Schönen guten Abend.

Ich habe mir einen Vokabeltrainer zusammengebastelt und habe jetzt beim testen festgestellt das beim vergleich der beiden Werte (Eingabe & Lösung in der Datenbank) auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung geachtet wird. Ich habe schon einiges versucht mit z.B. equalsIgnoreCase, aber dann geht gar nichts mehr.

Mein funktionierender Vergleich der halt auf groß/klein achtet sieht so aus:

```
var userTranslation = $('#answerinput').val();
            if(userTranslation===vokabelpaare[currentIndex].deutschesWort) {
```

Ich denke mal es würde funktionieren wenn ich den Wert aus der Datenbank irgendwie in eine Variable speicher, aber dafür bin ich gerade irgendwie zu blöd.

Hoffe da kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß Herkaen


----------



## Robat (12. Mai 2018)

1. Java != JavaScript
2. `string1.toUpperCase() === string2.toUpperCase()` müsste dein problem lösen


----------

